# One spot of pink blood



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Morning all, 

I am sorry to post again, but this morning I have freaked out. I had a 5day blastocyst transferred last Wednesday and this morning I have noticed a small dot of pink blood on a tissue when I had a wee, sorry tmi. I am really freaked out about it. I have checked a few more times (about 20!) and there hasn't been anymore. Do you think this is a bad sign? I have had a bit of on and off cramping but nothing massive and no other symptoms really. I am so worried. 

Thanks for taking the time to read my post,
Vicki xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

It could be implantation bleeding.  If there's no more I would say it's not a problem but even if you get a bit more it might not be a bad sign, people do bleed sometimes during the 2ww and have BFPs.


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks incywincy for your reply. I think I just have to wait and


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, so much waiting to be done!  Good luck for your OTD.


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have heard lots of ppl spot in 2ww and get bfp. Try to be positive however hard it is. I had a 5dt the same day as yourself when have you been told to test? Good luck to you. xx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi leb84,

I have been to test on the 11th. When is your OTD?

X


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Told to test 13th but do wonder if was told that with my birthday the 11th so think if i test early be the 12th cus this waiting is sending me loppy! If it was a bfn would proper gut me on my birthday even more. As your spotting stopped? Wishing you all the luck in the world let me know your results. xx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi ya, 

It really was just one spot and that was it. I have two tests here and am hoping to hold out until tomorrow althought they do seem to be calling to me . I have had a look online and they say that we could test from today. Wishing you luck too Hun. I will let you know how I get on and wait to hear from you too. 

Hope you have a lovely birthday on Sunday x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad it was only 1 spot must of been a fright for you thow! I have had no spotting up to now but keep checking and going bathroom like 50 times a day! Me and the hubby have not told a single sole so it's so good to speak to some1 on here about he is on lates and as been through out entire 2 ww. Xx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

That never helps. My OH is having to work tomorrow morning and I have had two days on my own and it's driving me crazy. My work and my mum know, but nobody else, but I am afraid of having to tell them the outcome. I have been knicker checking too. his treatment makes me crazy! Just message me if you need to chat hun x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ha ha knicker checking love it. I'm so glad it's not just me! He will be off over weekend so that will help the last part of 2ww. My AF came day before test last time so think that's y I'm so paranoid! It was only a day 2 transfer and situation was completely diff. This cycle done so much more had endometrial scratch, much higher doses, and time lapse imaging told we have a very high chance and great prognosis but won't relax till test!! Think I'm going to hold off to test date given. After being told egg quality was crap I can't get that out if my head! Take care. Xx


----------

